# Blade Magazine



## Eamon Burke (May 1, 2012)

Anyone getting that newsletter from Blade Magazine?
This month had a sharpening article--FOUR STEPS TO PERFECT FREEHAND SHARPENING!!!

I didn't realize you could extrapolate a few sentences saying "Put sharpie on edge. Adjust accordingly" into a "four-step system to perfection". :lol2:

I love knives. Kitchen knives mostly, but pocket knives, folders, outdoor knives, art knives, historical knives. And somehow, the world's NUMBER ONE KNIFE PUBLICATION!!! still looks like a bunch of ads and fluff and filler to me. What gives?


----------



## Taz575 (May 1, 2012)

I used to get lots of various knife and gun magazines years ago, but stopped because it all seemed about selling stuff, and not really information. For a gun magazine, they would have a big write up about a rifle on the front cover. You open the magazine and find at least 1 full page glossy ad for that rifle. When you read the writeup, it was 1/4 the history of that style rifle, 1/4 about the rifle itself, 1/2 all sorts of cool accessories to go with it, each manufacturer had ads all through the magazine as well. Night vision scope, laser designater, huge 50mm scope that was too tall for normal rings, so the author had to add in $200 scope rings, a 20MOA slanted base and then complained that the stock didn't give him the right cheek weld and only shot at 100yds for accuracy. I got sick of reading the same articles with little to no real info about the actual gun. Lots of fluff to sell stuff! The knife magazines weren't as bad, but I just got tired of seeing half of the magazine being ads. Same with the rod building magazines I stopped getting. One pushed a big rodbuilders show, lots of ads about that, and some good informational/how to articles, but mostly fluff to sell stuff.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 1, 2012)

What sucks is that I used to get guitar magazines, guitar world, guitar 1, and they were great! I even enjoyed the ads. I'd read them cover to cover and walk away with some new techniques, a few new songs, cool gear to dream about, and lots of insight from pros.


----------



## Deckhand (May 1, 2012)

It said after I got the marker off congratulations now I am a sharpening pro. Cool!:biggrin::rofl2:


----------



## bieniek (May 1, 2012)

I received it but after reading its only four steps to perfection, I binned it, without reading.

Quite a short walk to perfection, huh?


----------



## echerub (May 1, 2012)

Maybe they have a different definition of perfection


----------



## obtuse (May 1, 2012)

echerub said:


> Maybe they have a different definition of perfection



Exactly


----------



## Crothcipt (May 1, 2012)

I got this this morning, and have yet to read it. As for the mag. I have looked at it a few times, since I have been a member here. I agree that it is just full of adds and not much for content. Even bought a machete one just cause it was about using it on Mary Johna. To me it seems that most mags have gone to the to many adds format. I used to read Maximum pc all the time for a few years. They have a descent format but has gone to more and more adds that it is no longer a thinking mag.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 1, 2012)

Maybe you should write for this rag you speak of Eamon.


----------



## bieniek (May 2, 2012)

For what? You mean like "congratulation for reaching perfection" ?
:justkidding:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 2, 2012)

Ok I just read that um... well.... I got better instruction from u-tube.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Maybe you should write for this rag you speak of Eamon.



I totally would. But you know the ad money isn't going to the writers. :lol2:


----------



## Lefty (May 4, 2012)

I, honestly, do not even open the email....


----------

